# Grafikkarte PCI-E AMD/ATI Sapphire Radeon R9 290X 4GB



## Amraselensar (15. Mai 2014)

*Ich habe zu Ostern einen Gamer PC geschenkt bekommen  in der eine  Nvidia GTX Titan eingebaut ist. Deshalb biete ich hier meine fast nagelneue  Grafikkarte AMD/ATI Sapphire Radeon R9 290X 4GB an.
Die Karte habe  ich am 06. März gekauft, sie hat also noch volle Garantie. Die Karte  wird in original Verpackung und mit allem Zubehör geliefert.
Die  Karte funktioniert einwandfrei und über die besondere Leistung muss ich  ja wohl nicht viel schreiben, die Karte ist eine Augenweide für alle  Gamer. 
Verkaufspreis: 350,- Euro
*


----------

